# Used Leaf's w/25-30K miles, why so many?



## AntronX (Feb 23, 2009)

Ex lease Leafs maybe? Also, after moderate battery degradation they end up with 40 - 50 mile range, too short for most people. If you can grab one for $6 - $7k, its a better deal than converting your own. I recently got my own Leaf for $8k, but with new battery installed in late 2014. I easily make 60 mile round trip commute to work cycling the pack from 90% to 20% SOC.


----------



## Duck-Stew (Jul 8, 2016)

AntronX said:


> Ex lease Leafs maybe? Also, after moderate battery degradation they end up with 40 - 50 mile range, too short for most people. If you can grab one for $6 - $7k, its a better deal than converting your own. I recently got my own Leaf for $8k, but with new battery installed in late 2014. I easily make 60 mile round trip commute to work cycling the pack from 90% to 20% SOC.


What year did you get & what's the mileage? 

My wife & I have a 35 mile commute to work & back and can get a home charging plug installed for cheap so we're looking. I'm seeing '15s now come close to our price range so that's another option...

Thx BTW.


----------



## miscrms (Sep 25, 2013)

I think it really is that simple. There were excellent deals on leases, and with low gas prices depressing resale values many are now worth considerably less than their residual value so many folks are choosing to turn them in rather than buy them.

If you haven't already, I'd spend some time over on the mynissanleaf forum. The general recommendation seems to be to look for ones produced after mid-'13 with a healthy battery, or earlier with the battery already replaced. There are also strategies for buying one cheap that is about to qualify for a free replacement battery, though there's obviously some risk there. Anyone thinking about a used Leaf should really invest in the LeafSpy app and an OBDII dongle to query the battery health.

IMHO if you are realistic about how much range you can expect with battery degradation and your local weather and driving conditions and that comfortably meets your needs, there are some smoking deals right now.

Rob


----------



## AntronX (Feb 23, 2009)

Duck-Stew said:


> What year did you get & what's the mileage?


I got 2011 SL with 75k miles.


----------



## cmcnall (Aug 12, 2015)

I got my wife a 2013 leaf sv 2 months ago for $10500. It has 30k on it and the battery is already at 70% capacity. But that is good for 65 miles or so. She only commutes 30mi a day so it works great. it's an amazing deal for a car that can put out 90kw of power to the wheels.


----------

